# When is it too cold to swim



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I just saw signup for dock diving practice this weekend, daytime high of 60 and high 30s the night before.

Am I a sissy that I am worried it is too cold for him to be swimming? Obviously other ppl are planning to be doing it....


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Dakota isn't a GSD but if there's water, she's in it. She's my daughter's Golden/Lab mix. Thank God she's a red color because we have red clay and every puddle must be rolled in no matter the temperature. She's broken ice to get to the water in a puddle to roll in it. She's water obsessive. When my daughter lived on the lake Dakota hit the water every chance she could get or steal, 20 degrees, 30 degrees, 102 degrees, it didn't matter. My daughter just towels her off well and Dakota wiggles with joy the entire time. I think if a dog likes water it's never too cold to them.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs break ice to get in water too.I think if they're uncomfortable they would let you know.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> My dogs break ice to get in water too.I think if they're uncomfortable they would let you know.


Mine are the same way. They stubbornly attempt to swim well into late fall... when the lake we live on starts to crust over (December-ish) I have to enforce a NO-LAKE rule until it's frozen solid and they can run on ice. If your dog is a powerful, confident swimmer, there's a lot of season left yet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just closed my pool today. At some points throughout the day up until today the water would be rather warm. Next year I might put up the heater I have to get more time for swimming in. If the water felt to cold to me I didn't let them in. They wanted in no matter what.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I mean, it is a 4' pool so def not as cold as these icy mtn rivers. We quit swimming in those a few weeks ago. It was 80 degrees and I took the old girl and when she came out of the water her scruff was standing up all the way to her butt which I have never see her do before. She is ten, so I bailed and took her out of the water for a walk in the sun. Oh she was mad and wanted to keep swimming. I didn't think it was good for her to be so shocked by water temp that her hair stood on end

But the one going diving this weekend is the 1.5 year old...probably way more resilient than her at her age.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We were at the beach yesterday and it was 60 degrees still beautiful out and Max was enjoying the water. Just think when they are in the snow they get all wet and love it. Their coats are incredibly resilient! This is our favorite time a year. A few fisherman, a few people otherwise we have the whole beach to ourselves.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jenny720 said:


> We were at the beach yesterday and it was 60 degrees still beautiful out and Max was enjoying the water. Just think when they are in the snow they get all wet and love it. Their coats are incredibly resilient! This is our favorite time a year. A few fisherman, a few people otherwise we have the whole beach to ourselves.


Wow, I am jealous!!

And, I signed him up. Probably his last chance to do a little flying this year lol. He loves it so much.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is great I'm sure you guys will have fun! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's one!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I guess that's why they have fur instead of skin......GS have been known to pull sleds in upper northern regions....probably pretty cold up there.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My eldest is a very strong swimmer. He thinks he is a Lab. I think a lot depends on the temperature of the water as well as that of the air. It is quite obvious how my male curtails his swimming once things start to cool off. He will swim out for maybe five minutes and then its back to shore. If I try to get him to swim more, he lets me know that sometimes he is smarter than me by going out a little bit to appease me but then coming right back in. Of course, my dogs are house dogs and don't grow much of a winter coat.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> My dogs break ice to get in water too.I think if they're uncomfortable they would let you know.


Yes, I had a Malinois who would play icebreaker with ease. I don't know how she could stand it but she was always fine and I made sure we exercised well after her swim. That belly without hair....brrrr.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Here's one!



Cool!!! What a great shot!!!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, I actually screen grabbed it from a cell phone video my husband took of him jumping. We tried and tried and never could get a decent air shot taking pictures. That's why this one is slightly fuzzy.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Id be more worried about air temp. Unlike labs, gsds don't shed water. They hold it in their undercoat. So make sure to dry well after getting wet. Or at least keep them out of the cooler shade.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Last forcast was for 40s at night and 61 during the day. Usually there is an afternoon slot but this time the latest was 10:30. He wont be in the water long because we have to wait in line to jump with whoever else in that time slot. So I figured I will keep him moving during the down time or else I can pipe heat into his crate in the back of the truck while we wait.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have the photo handy but Singe has hiked back to the car after swimming with "snow" falling out of his coat. And he LOVES it. It's rare that he actually get wet to the skin when he's swimming and he's obviously not too cold.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

For what it is worth. It is 55 degrees with a blazing sun out. I took two of my dogs down to the river. They ran and played with each other. The swimmer wanted me to throw a stick in the water. I did several times. So she swam and came onshore and her and the other dog played and ran. Rinse and repeat. 

When it was time to go home, she stood by the water's edge, waiting for me to throw a stick again. She was shivering. So I guess despite dogs being willing to go into the water, that does not mean that it is not too cold for them.


----------

